# view of my 30high



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

This is a tank that I recently switched the substrate to a topsoil flourite combo.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! What type of camera are you using?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you Jeff, we have a Canon G6 It's the first digital camera in our house, It's a good family camera but I miss the flexibility of my old (film) camera. I have a Nikon F4 that I want to sell so I can get a digital SLR . I'm a newbie to aquarium photography, I need to read and practice more to get closer to the level of pics I see on this & other sites.


----------

